# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  Apple Juice does the trick for dreams

## achillevassallo

I tried drinking apple juice before going to sleep and not eating anything else 3 hours before going to sleep and I have had very vivid dreams about 4 a night but unable to become lucid and I have had some false awakenings which is the funniest things ever because I always take about the dreams I just had before going into the false awakening to who ever is there and having to repeat myself again when I really wake up just wanting some help on attaining lucidity.

----------


## yacka

Well thats awesome for you that you are getting vivid dreams and 4 a night aswell!
There are many ways you can achieve lucidity, the general one is RC's (reality checks)!
You could do the finger through the palm, all you do is try to stick your finger through your palm, if it goes through then you are dreaming, or my personal favourite one, the nose rc, all you do is hold your nose and try to breathe through it, if you can you are dreaming, if not then you arent!
Just do RC's during the day and you will become a custom to rcs! Also you could use dream signs  :smiley:

----------


## loik

That's very interesting, but I believe this belongs in the Lucid Aids subforum (Is that the term?); although more people will see it if it's here

----------


## gab

> I tried drinking apple juice before going to sleep and not eating anything else 3 hours before going to sleep and I have had very vivid dreams about 4 a night but unable to become lucid and I have had some false awakenings which is the funniest things ever because I always take about the dreams I just had before going into the false awakening to who ever is there and having to repeat myself again when I really wake up just wanting some help on attaining lucidity.



Any supplement is only gonna give you a better chance. But it will not get you lucid by itself. You still need to practice. I'm not saying you are not practicing, but since yo not mentioning, I can only assume.

False awakenings can be a great way to get lucid. If you RC every time yo get out of the bed, pretty soon you will RC in your dream when you dream of getting out of the bed and you may get lucid.

When you RC, make sure that you believe that you are in a dream. Also, when you ask yourself the awareness question and you question your reality, you have to believe that you are dreaming at that moment.

Here is a few articles that may help
Induction Methods and Techniques
http://www.dreamviews.com/dild/13212...ods-dilds.html
WILD

Good luck ::alien::

----------


## achillevassallo

Not exactly sure what your meaning about thinking about being in a dream when doing RCs....any other specifications or details on this suggestion

----------

